# that's so raven surreal wg episode



## exile in thighville (Oct 31, 2005)

has anyone ever seen That's So Raven on the disney channel? it's this ridiculous show about some high school kids i didn't know existed until 2 am the other night..it's surreal in a very Pete & Pete way (if anyone remembers that excellent show) only watered down in a very Lizzie Maguire (if anyone remembers that cloying show), but anyway, we were flipping channels, and on comes this episode about the school remodeling their cafeteria as a "food court", meaning there is a judge, get it..court? and the judge is in there encouraging the kids to get food from the various new junk food kiosks..."miles of meat," "chicken chunkies", etc, and urging the kids to choose "the food court" as their new cafeteria plan. of course the kids love the fatty new food and only one of raven's friends objects to the unhealthy new food stuff. the ubquitous junk food gets more ridiculous as the episode goes on (a fries machine is installed in the hall; two kids fight over a measuring ruler made of beef jerky). eventually, raven has a surreal nightmare in which her and all her friends have grown huge butts, and she tries to alert the kids to the unhealthy content of the food in a wacky and chintzy demonstration that ends in the goofiest inflation scene i've ever seen. the show was totally ridiculous (and, word to the violet fans, quite unmasturbatable), but also super entertaining in a very boy meets world way. i wonder if the other episodes are just as surreal. has anyone seen this?


----------



## Jes (Oct 31, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> , unmasturbatable




There is no.such.thing.

Good day, sir.

I SAID GOOD DAY, SIR.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 31, 2005)

Jes said:


> There is no.such.thing.
> 
> Good day, sir.
> 
> I SAID GOOD DAY, SIR.



i guess you're right. i'm masturbating to your avatar right now, in fact. (squirts vaseline into palm)


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 31, 2005)

I vidcapped that episode last week. I wouldn't say, " unmasturbatable"


----------



## Jes (Oct 31, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> i guess you're right. i'm masturbating to your avatar right now, in fact. (squirts vaseline into palm)



was this supposed to be a compliment? b/c it totally came off (no pun intended) like it wasn't...  Either way, I think I deserve reputation points for it. I'm gettin' all Wayne Z. on you, now.



P.S. To make my post even more high-brow, I just wanted to add: did y'all know there's a BBW 'love-doll' out there, now? I've never seen one before today. Not a Real Doll (tm), but one of those low production quality blow up thingies. Very interesting!


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 31, 2005)

Jes said:


> was this supposed to be a compliment? b/c it totally came off (no pun intended) like it wasn't...  Either way, I think I deserve reputation points for it. I'm gettin' all Wayne Z. on you, now.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. To make my post even more high-brow, I just wanted to add: did y'all know there's a BBW 'love-doll' out there, now? I've never seen one before today. Not a Real Doll (tm), but one of those low production quality blow up thingies. Very interesting!



it came off as a jibe until i remembered you're hot. sorry. who's wayne z? i've seen the big bertha doll actually, but i'm way more interested in bossy the love cow if we're talking inflatable passion.


----------



## Coop (Oct 31, 2005)

The show is bleh...but I would love to see the Screencaps of that episode.


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 31, 2005)

Coop said:


> The show is bleh...but I would love to see the Screencaps of that episode.



yeah, me too! or maybe a vcr alert as to when it might come on again...? anyone keep track of this show?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 31, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> (and, word to the violet fans, quite unmasturbatable)



Okay....Anyhow...A little girl turning into a blueberry isn't exactly erotic to me. Am I the only one that hates that movie?


----------



## fatlane (Oct 31, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Okay....Anyhow...A little girl turning into a blueberry isn't exactly erotic to me. Am I the only one that hates that movie?




Yes. You are.  MOVING ON...

Raven Symone is getting THICK, you guys. Be patient and keep up with the times and she'll soon be a fat-positive self-esteem booster or some pop psychological crutch like that. We'll be with her for all the right/wrong reasons...


----------



## Jes (Oct 31, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> it came off as a jibe until i remembered you're hot. sorry. .



oh, you're in trouble now, kid. That's all I'm sayin'.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 1, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Okay....Anyhow...A little girl turning into a blueberry isn't exactly erotic to me. Am I the only one that hates that movie?



No, that movie freaked me out and put me off bubblegum for weeks. I'm a member of the _pigs is pigs_ crowd.

Here're some (rather low quality) pix.The first three are from the, "surreal nightmare" sequence and the last two are of the inflatable suit. I also have videos, but haven't a place to host 'em right now. 

View attachment front.jpg


View attachment rear 1.jpg


View attachment rear 4.jpg


View attachment fatsuit 1.jpg


View attachment fatsuit 2.jpg


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 1, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> No, that movie freaked me out and put me off bubblegum for weeks. I'm a member of the _pigs is pigs_ crowd.
> 
> Here're some (rather low quality) pix.The first three are from the, "surreal nightmare" sequence and the last two are of the inflatable suit. I also have videos, but haven't a place to host 'em right now.




I gotta see this episode.


----------



## Coop (Nov 1, 2005)

[Jamie]Nice......[/nice]


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Nov 1, 2005)

i think lizzie mcguire is better than that's so raven.


----------



## Emma (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree (i'm following you)


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 1, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> i think lizzie mcguire is better than that's so raven.



Yeah, but has Lizzie Maguire ever had a weight gain scene? Didn't think so.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Nov 1, 2005)

coyote wild said:


> Yeah, but has Lizzie Maguire ever had a weight gain scene? Didn't think so.



that'd be hot as hell.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Nov 1, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> that'd be hot as hell.




do i need to specify that this is a joke and i don't really think that jr. highers are hot?


----------



## Coop (Nov 1, 2005)

This is indeed True.

Although Van der Pol.....Now she is hot. Her first name is hard to pernounce.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 1, 2005)

Raven was on an epsiode of Punk'd earlier this year, and she has legitimately plumped up quite nicely in real life... She is very cute.


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 1, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Okay....Anyhow...A little girl turning into a blueberry isn't exactly erotic to me. Am I the only one that hates that movie?



I never hated the movie, but I really didn't enjoy it much after reading the book. Tim Burton's film version was much better.


----------



## sockratezz (Nov 1, 2005)

Raven is a bbw in the making and one thing for sure she isn't ashamed to tell folks that she loves to eat and she has curves. If i wer about 12 years younger I'd be all over her like a cheap sweater. She's worn a fatsuit before on the show when she was trying to fool a teacher into thinking she was her mother.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 1, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> No, that movie freaked me out and put me off bubblegum for weeks. I'm a member of the _pigs is pigs_ crowd.
> 
> Here're some (rather low quality) pix.The first three are from the, "surreal nightmare" sequence and the last two are of the inflatable suit. I also have videos, but haven't a place to host 'em right now.



ok, ok..upon reexamining the screencaps, the dream sequence big butt stuff is pretty hot, and yeah raven is a cute and steadily plumpening food lover. but the inflation scene was even too cartoony for this blueberry/pigs is pigs fan


----------



## fatlane (Nov 1, 2005)

(Imagines Raven in 20 years)

Mmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 2, 2005)

fatlane said:


> (Imagines Raven in 20 years)
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmm...



::imagines raven in 20 cheeseburgers::

...mmmmmmmmm


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Nov 2, 2005)

maaaby its just me but i think that talking about not masterbating or masterbating to a show based on teenagers is yeccky..


----------



## insomniac (Nov 2, 2005)

does anyone recall the old Nightmare on Elmstreet short lived television series? there was one episode that is stuck in my memory about a gorgeous (albieght thin) teenager that is baby sitting. She makes the obvious comments aobut watching her weight and some how the little brat she is baby sitting leaves food out for her and she gets significantly fatter and fatter but then at the end of the show it turns out it was all a dream and she is in fact not a beautiful teenager but actually a young chubby girl who gets picked on alot in school because of her weight. The episode ends with her crying in her mom's arms saying that "she was thin" over and over, or something like that.


----------



## sockratezz (Nov 2, 2005)

I remember that episode of Freddy's Nightmares. The babysitter was Eva LaRue of "All My Children"( Yeah I used to watch the soaps on occasion, good small talk with the ladies  when I was in college). That episode stuck in my mind for years. Does anyone remember or have any pics of Nikki Cox in a fatsuit. I was on an episode of her WB sitcom"NIKKI" she was dreaming she was Roseanne and iI also remember an episode of this other WB show with Holly Robinson-Peete in a fatsuit in a dream sequence. I think the name of the show was "For Your Love"


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 2, 2005)

MissMirandaRae said:


> maaaby its just me but i think that talking about not masterbating or masterbating to a show based on teenagers is yeccky..




Most girls can't wait to grow up. Most boys just can't grow up. I know I'd hate to admit I'm :shocked: _middle aged_.

[edit]
Oh, wait, that isn't replying to what you said at all :doh: Or maybe it is. Was the post about masturbating to people pretending to be teenagers being icky or just the subject in general?
[/edit]


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 3, 2005)

MissMirandaRae said:


> maaaby its just me but i think that talking about not masterbating or masterbating to a show based on teenagers is yeccky..



<-only one year too old to be a teenager. get creeped out by me when i still do it in 40 years.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2005)

Dude. They totally showed that show today.

The big booty scene was funny, not sexy. I didn't bother to wait for the other stuff. Had to eat supper...


----------



## Wren (Nov 6, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> do i need to specify that this is a joke and i don't really think that jr. highers are hot?



Just to put things in perspective, Raven is 20 years old and Hillary Duff is 18. There's no shame in lusting over grown women pretending to be teenagers. It's the teenagers pretending to be grown women that get you in trouble.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 6, 2005)

No shame and... No comment.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 6, 2005)

I caught this episode a couple of days ago, completely by accident, but I saw the title in the guide and I knew that had to be what you were talking about. 

I didn't see the entire show, just the end really, where she gets blown up and flys all over the room a la deflating balloon. 

I couldn't help but smile for all the poor inflationists out there who never get anything for fodder, and knowing that from the air hose to the growing, to the deflating and flying, there was some good stuff there. 

Other than that, the show was almost completely unbearable - what a load of crap... LOL


----------



## fatlane (Nov 6, 2005)

Ah yes, the inflationists... all they ever get are overpressurized cats in cartoons, Violet Beauregarde, and the Macy's Thanksgiving parade. We FAs (Fat Addicts?) get so much more just by people watching at pizza buffets...


----------



## insomniac (Nov 7, 2005)

i had no idea that Reba McIntyre had a sitcom, i am horribly depressed and unnerved at learning this as a result. Was at my parents house and there is it was. However, the topic was Reba helping a friend who was fat to lose weight. Was bittersweet.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 7, 2005)

I make it a point to avoid sitcoms starring Country Music stars. If Wynonna Judd gets a show, I'll watch only if she's not on the Weight Watchers.

And did everyone lose interest in Anna Nicole Smith once she got skinny? Or was her train already heading to a crash?


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 8, 2005)

The former


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 8, 2005)

fatlane said:


> And did everyone lose interest in Anna Nicole Smith once she got skinny? Or was her train already heading to a crash?



I never had any interest in her. Not attractive at any size.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 8, 2005)

fatlane said:


> I make it a point to avoid sitcoms starring Country Music stars. If Wynonna Judd gets a show, I'll watch only if she's not on the Weight Watchers.
> 
> And did everyone lose interest in Anna Nicole Smith once she got skinny? Or was her train already heading to a crash?



I never thought I'd really say this, but....she held my interest until she opened her mouth.... 

Sounds mean, maybe, but at least this once I think its fair to say.


Jay


----------



## fatlane (Nov 8, 2005)

I feel the same way. Anna Nicole is best enjoyed with the mute button pressed firmly.

Thank goodness most fat women feel a need to be intelligent to compensate for their appearance. That means brains have a higher coincidence with what I consider to be beautiful.


----------



## Jes (Nov 8, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> I never thought I'd really say this, but....she held my interest until she opened her mouth....
> 
> Sounds mean, maybe, but at least this once I think its fair to say.
> 
> ...




Tsk tsk. I liked even after that. Just something about the trainwreck-i-ness of it all was compelling in its way. Sort of how I feel about Courtney Love AGAIN. Anna had it all--money, giant hooters, a live-in lesbian. I can't say I wasn't jealous.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 8, 2005)

I always thought about it like one of those Disney movies where somebody's pet gets transformed into a cute teenager who doesn't quite, "get it" 'cause (s)he is used to being a puppy or kitten... twenty years later. Sometimes it's cute, sometimes it's apalling, on a good day, it just might be... captivating.


----------

